# Really Posted



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Couldn't resist. :rollin:


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

No kidding! That's one for the books.

This past weekend, we noticed a l/o must have had an abundance of white 2 or 3 gallon jugs and got busy with a black permanent marker. Either that, the No Hunting signs were sold out and had no choice. Either way, the guy had quite a bit of land in that particular area and went thru a couple Sharpies.

I suppose come summer time, he'll use them a buoy's.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

What kind of road is that? Was that a driveway or a section line?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I always kind of chuckle/shake my head when I see those black tilled fields posted up...like they are going to hold a lot of game, especially if they aren't in a waterfowl area. Or like last week when I got turned down to duck hunt a pea field because the farmer said he doesn't let people on during deer season even though there was no deer cover for probably a mile and no one lives within 5 miles of the field. Frustrating when you burn a tank of gas to find one of the few decent concentrations of ducks I've found this year only to have that happen...but what can ya do??? Can't wait till I win the lottery!


----------



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

There's a place out in the Badlands where the owner usually puts a posted sign on every single fencepost around her land. There's usually a nice group of wild turkey there too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I understand why this guy posted it. It is a driveway into an old private farmstead. It was just ironic when you think of "posted" you don't think of actual posts driven into the ground to stop traffic. Thought it was kind of cute, thats all.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Like that posted style. I might have to follow suit next year for deer season. Suprising how many people "didn't seethe posted sign" :laugh: :laugh:


----------

